# The Grumpiest Cat in the world, "Grumpy Cat"!



## Paco Dennis (Dec 18, 2021)

Somehow I ran into this cat and it got me curious Here is the story from Wikipedia. Add more memes if you would like to.

*"Tardar Sauce*_ (April 4, 2012[1] – May 14, 2019), nicknamed *Grumpy Cat*, was an American Internet celebrity cat. She was known for her permanently "grumpy" facial appearance, which was caused by an underbite and feline dwarfism.[1][2][3] She came to prominence when a photograph of her was posted on September 22, 2012, on social news website Reddit by Bryan Bundesen, the brother of her owner Tabatha Bundesen.[1][4] "Lolcats" and parodies created from the photograph by Reddit users became popular. She was the subject of a popular Internet meme in which humorously negative, cynical images were made from photographs of her.[5]

As of August 23, 2020, Grumpy Cat had 8.3 million total likes on Facebook,[6] 2.6 million followers on Instagram[7] 1.5 million followers on Twitter[8] and 283,000 subscribers on YouTube.

_
_Contents_​
_1 Background_
_2 Media appearances_
_2.1 2012_
_2.2 2013_
_2.2.1 South by Southwest_

_2.3 2014_
_2.4 2016_

_3 Friskies sponsorship_
_4 Merchandising_
_4.1 Licensed merchandise_
_4.2 Books_
_4.3 Digital products_

_5 Legal issues_
_5.1 Grumpy Cat Limited v. Grenade Beverage LLC_

_6 Death_
_7 Film_
_8 Earnings_
_9 Recognition_
_10 See also_
_11 References_
_12 External links"_






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grumpy_Cat


----------



## Trila (Dec 19, 2021)

I've always enjoyed browsing through Grumpy Cat products...coffee mugs, magnets, books, coasters, etc.

My favorite was a poster that I saw for a blood drive.....


----------

